# 55 gallon stocking



## cman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm rehoming most of the fish in my 55gal tank. I'd like to do a CA/SA cichlid tank. I had mostly angels and corys in the tank before so I'd like to do something more towards the aggressive side. I really like the jack dempseys but I know my stocking is limited with them. I was thinking one JD and 3-5 silver dollars, 1 JD and 1 Oscar or 1JD and maybe 2-3 smaller aggressive cichlids (GT, Firemouth, Severum)? What do you guys think. I'm not 100% set on the JD's. I was just wanting between 3-5 decent size cichlids. I'm open to others: 2 convicts, 2 firemouths, and a green terror? I'm new to American cichlids and dont want to get a few small fish at the store who turn into large fish who fight. I will be getting a larger tank in the future if this helps as a grow out tank. As of now all I have in the tank is 1 BN pleco and 3 Angelicus Loachs (between 3-4").


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

A 55gal is a relatively small tank when considering many of the Central American cichlids mature sizes. However, there are a number of small to medium sized species that would work great in a tank that size. Take a look at this article to get a few ideas as to what and how to stock your aquarium. If you are not wanting to deal with spawning aggression I'd highly suggest you stick to keeping only one of each species; and better yet all the same sex.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php


----------



## cman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

Which would be better suited for a tank mate for my jack dempsey. The JD I'm getting is barely larger than an inch. My lfs has Electric blue acara, firemouths, and a few severum all of which are about 2". which would be the best bet with a JD in a 55 gallon.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I merged both of your topics so we can keep all the info in one place. If I had to choose I would pick the FM and a Cryptoheros species. A larger tank would be preferred. I know you mentioned a bigger tank, but I wouldn't go over 3 cichlids at this time. Introducing a new fish to the bunch later on may prove problematic. I'd also suggest a fast moving dither fish like Congo or Buenos Aires tetras.


----------

